# Phillips MANT940 / Dallas ABC Question



## baudo219 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have tried to search to find this information, but cannot seem to find it anywhere. I recently purchased the phillips MANT940 indoor/outdoor antenna and had some questions/problems:

1. I do receive several OTA HD Channels, namely NBC, FOX, and CBS, but my reception on ABC has been spotty. Saturday night, I watched "Seabiscuit" in HD on ABC while the antenna was sitting on a table on my back porch, surrounded by a fence, a covered patio, and about 4 feet off the ground and the picture was perfect. No video and/or audio loss. Yesterday evening, I got a wild hair and decided I was going to install the antenna on my roof. I did so and still received NBC, FOX, and CBS just fine, but ABC was horrible. I could not get a solid HD signal to save my life (and it was on my roof). Any suggestions for this? or is anyone aware of any issues with ABC in the Dallas area (I actually live near Denton which is about 30 minutes north of Dallas).

2. My second question is that in the direction manual, and on several sites I have read, it indicates that to receive better reception, you should point the front of the antenna in the direction of the broadcast towers. The only problem is that I have no earthly idea which side of the antenna is the front of the antenna, therefore I have no idea which way to "point" the phillips antenna. It is not mentioned in the instruction manual or anywhere else for that matter!

Any help anyone can provide is greatly appreciated!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I guess you are aware that WFAA-DT is on VHF Channel 9.

How does their analog signal look, on VHF channel 8? That may be a clue. Those amplified antennas are extremely likely to overload, especially when getting hit with strong FM signals. You might want to try something more conventional....regular rabbit ears, or an outdoor antenna.

http://www.wfaa.com/hdtv/


----------



## baudo219 (Jan 21, 2007)

kenglish said:


> I guess you are aware that WFAA-DT is on VHF Channel 9.
> 
> How does their analog signal look, on VHF channel 8? That may be a clue. Those amplified antennas are extremely likely to overload, especially when getting hit with strong FM signals. You might want to try something more conventional....regular rabbit ears, or an outdoor antenna.
> 
> Thank you very much for the response. After I posted that message, I did a little more research and found that WFAA is transmitting on VHF. The MANT940 antenna picks up only UHF channels, therefore causing part of the problem. I found an outdoor VHF/UHF antenna that works great (unfortunately I don't have the name/model # in front of me). Thanks again for the response!


----------

